# Perth to Houston



## fordy.ford8 (Jan 9, 2015)

We have been given the opportunity to relocate from Perth Australia to Houston Texas for my hubby's work. An opportunity that we never expected. We will be travelling over for a visit before we have to make our final decision. We have two children aged 10 and 9 and obviously they are our biggest priority on wanting to do the right thing. We aren't necessarily thinking of the move for purely financial reasons but more of an opportunity to live, work and play in another country. We are wondering if anyone else has made the move from Perth and what they think?


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm from Perth and live in New York. Honestly Perth is a complete and utter bogan ****hole and this opportunity should be taken.

Obviously you are with Chevron and my mates from Perth who were moved to Houston are killing it over there financially.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

There are bogans in Perth, sure, just as there are in every other Australian city. Perth also has fine dining, theatre, museums - just as in every other Australian city. Blanket comments such as yours are not very helpful.

To the OP, your question hasn't garnered many responses, perhaps because it's partly too specific and partly too general. Specific in that you're asking about people who've moved from Perth. Does that matter? You're probably interested in Australians who've moved to the US. Specifically Houston?

Too general in terms 'what do they think'? Of what? Life in the US? Differences? Similarities? Driving on the other side? Exorbitant Internet costs? Having to tip so much? Amazing delivery infrastructure? 

I've lived in several countries, and in my view the success or failure of a move doesn't so much depend on the from/to countries as the attitude of the players. Some people should never move. They spend all their time comparing. "They don't do it like this at home" is a sure way of offending your new friends, colleagues and neighbours. And it gives you a mindset where nothing goes well. 

Some people can move anywhere at the drop of a hat. Their attitude is "hey, this is an interesting country. Hey, look how they do this! I must try that. I wonder about ... ".

Does the employer pay, as some larger firms do, for a look-see trip? Have either of you been to the US, or indeed to Houston? 

The more detail you provide about yourselves and what you want to know, the more responses you will get here.

Good luck with the move.


----------

